# Jugging for catfish



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought I could take my son for some cats and figured jugging would be the easiest method for a 4 yr old. Does Florida allow this method of fishing? Thanks, SHB


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

no they do not. :banghead Alabama does!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stuart H. Brown (3/17/2009)*I thought I could take my son for some cats and figured jugging would be the easiest method for a 4 yr old. Does Florida allow this method of fishing? Thanks, SHB


you can set bush hooks


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tightlines (3/17/2009)*no they do not. :banghead Alabama does!


Could juggs be used on the Perdido River???? One side of the river is in Ala the other in Florida. Would you have to make sure your jugs didnt drift to the Fla side of the river?


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Shared waters are not allowed, I think. I know that it for damn sure sucks, but it's some of the most fun fishing you'll ever do! Although with the amount of fishermen around here, it's probably for the best that it isn't legal in FL...


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I don't know if I could pull off bush hooks with him. It's usually easier setting hooks with two people. We'll see what interests him. I'm trying to keep him from being bored so he doesn't lose interest. Keeping an eye on jugs can be turned into a game and keep things exciting. SHB


----------



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a 6 year old son that will take ANY chance he can get to fish. it doesn't matter if it's pouring rain, ice cold, hot as hell, salt, fresh, if he has a chance to put a line in the water he is on it.

it started when he was about 4 (maybe 3) and a cane pole. i caught a little fish, pulled it in, and without him seeing, i checked to make sure the hook was setpretty good and put it back in the water. i asked him to hold the pole while imessed around with some stuff close by and he took it. isaid "oh man i think you got a fish buddy" and heabout did a back flip when he saw that tiny fish on the line. a few monthslateri put him on some bream & crappie and after pulling in a dozen or so random fish, he was hooked. he managed to catch a little 10" bass one day and i do believe he'll be a fish junkie for life.

every time he caught a fish i would make a HUGE deal out of it. if someone would have seen me they would have thought i won the frickin lottery HAHA!! "ooohh man look at that fish holy moley i can't believe you caught a fish before your daddy son!! you are gonna catch every fishin the water before i get one!" LOL i'd go on and on and then tell him "ok let's try not to scare the fish away" LOL i'd ask him if he wanted to keep it or throw it back and try to catch a bigger one, he'd decide and i'd follow the captain's orders. when he had enough, we'd pack it up and do something else. sometimes he'd last all day, other times he'd barely get the line wet and was ready to go. i'd usually try to convince him to wait a bit, but making a kid do something they don't want to do will leave a sour taste in their mouth... and that's the last thing i wanted for him and fishing.

keep it light hearted, and have patience. the first time your kid pulls a fish in all by themselves they'll be addicted. i love fishing with kids.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I am going to regret this but what is jugging? Surely it can't be the use of women?oke Seriously what is jugging?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *maizeandblue (3/23/2009)*I know I am going to regret this but what is jugging? Surely it can't be the use of women?oke Seriously what is jugging?


its when you tie lines with hooks to a coke bottle or something else that floats and try to catch fish. you usually are cat fishing when you are jugging, but you will catch grennel, turtles, or anything else that wants your bait. you usually deploy a bunch of jugs and watch them float in an area until one starts bobbing up and down. if the action is heavy, it can be a blast. it is also usually done at night also.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

We used to jugg fish at night...we'd wrap that reflective tape around some 3 liter bottles hook on some gizzards or liver, throw em out & sit 

back with our Q-beams & knock a few down while waiting for the drunkhilarity to insue. There's nothing more fun than seeing 3-4 drunk 

adults fighting over who gets to get the first jug....good times...thanks for the memories juggin'

Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got a camp on the Alabama River and we do a lot of jugging, The noodles like kids use in the swimming pool make the best jugs. Just cut in 1 foot lengths and use about 3 foot of 80 lb mono with a hook, Have tried circle hooks and think J hooks do better. Use Mullet or cut bream for bait or even better Shrimp.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Juggin results from the Alabama River


----------

